# favorite ug labs



## jsjs24 (Dec 22, 2003)

I think we should start posting our favorite ones from experience. Right now I can say shanghai labs is really good stuff. Accurately dosed, filled, and the test e is pretty painless. I will let you know how the prop is later. Next cycle I will be using proline eq and shanghai labs cyp. I'll keep everyone informed of those as well.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

i liked eql when they were around, and black lable


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

I think bl still is?


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

Just got some more shanghai labs in....cyp this time, can't wait to try it next cycle!


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm Canadian so my labs will differ from the US UG labs....

Here it is anyway...

I like Quest, have used them before and am using them now.  Good stuff.

I used and liked QFS, and LFC as well.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 24, 2003)

Quest is a pretty big name but I've never used it.


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 26, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Dec 24 2003, 12:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Dec 24 2003, 12:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Quest is a pretty big name but I've never used it. [/b][/quote]
 Yep they have been around a while.  Good stuff IMO.

But I don't think they send to the US at all.....   As far as I know anyway.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 29, 2003)

I just got some IP winnie 50mg tabs. I hear they can be underdosed so I'm taking 2 ed for 6 wks. I just started them yesterday.


----------



## csaw (Dec 29, 2003)

:lol: hi new to board looks great!!
 gotta go with blacklabel and agcl


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 29, 2003)

I thought about trying BL but they're prices are too high. I'd rather buy scheering for that price.


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

im going ot be ordering some golden triangle pharm.....sometime soon ....ill let ya ll kow how they are.


----------



## FUZO (Jan 2, 2004)

GOLDEN TRIANGLE A BUMP


----------



## 3Vandoo (Jan 5, 2004)

QFS for me  :blink:


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 6, 2004)

QGL FREAKIN ROCKS. WELL SO FAR ANYWAY


----------



## MasRogue (Jan 6, 2004)

Greetings bros!
Holy crap!!    This board is the BEST! I was just cruising on by and saw that you guys can actually name names and speak openly about stuff like this.

I'm going to really like it around here!!  

I'll throw in my $0.02 - my sole experience with UG gear is from MrsK - I was sold the minute they said they are in the USA and accepted PayPal. 
Apparently Chicago is the WORST when it comes to US Customs - I had no fewer that 4 shipments ($1800) seized in 5 months - I was starting to worry about somebody knocking on my door one day!  
I won't go into the scumbag in Costa Rica who didn't even ship my one order.

Haven't had any problems with MrsK and since I went from 211 lbs @ 19%BF to 223 lbs @ 13% in 12 weeks last cycle I'll assume the gear is solid.  

It's nice to be here my brothers!!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 6, 2004)

ITS GOOD TO HAVE U HERE BRO AND THATS PRETTY GOOD TO GAIN THAT MUCH WEIGHT AND DROPO THE MUCH BF%


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

hell yeah man good to hear of those awesome gains


----------

